# Canon EOS-1D X Mark III manual available for download



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2020)

> Canon USA has posted the manual for soon-to-be-shipping Canon EOS-1D X Mark III.
> The Canon EOS-1D X Mark III is scheduled to begin shipping this week.
> *Canon EOS-1D X Mark III Manual* // *Canon EOS-1D X Mark III Preorder*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## CDD28 (Feb 12, 2020)

Does anyone know when it actually begins shipping to customers, i.e. when B&H and others will start filling orders? Release date is February 13 but I can't get a definite answer on what that means. Some are saying the 13th is the date B&H, Adorama and others will begin shipping orders, others are saying that's the date Canon begins sending stock to retailers.


----------



## Ethan S (Feb 12, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> Does anyone know when it actually begins shipping to customers, i.e. when B&H and others will start filling orders? Release date is February 13 but I can't get a definite answer on what that means. Some are saying the 13th is the date B&H, Adorama and others will begin shipping orders, others are saying that's the date Canon begins sending stock to retailers.


I preordered from my local store, and they said I would get it on the 13th


----------



## Ethan S (Feb 12, 2020)

Ethan S said:


> I preordered from my local store, and they said I would get it on the 13th


Not sure about other stores though


----------



## FEBS (Feb 12, 2020)

13th, the stores will get them, so I do expect a phone call from my Belgium store tomorrow to pick-up the new ones . Fingers crossed, but this weekend I should be shooting with a least one Dx III.


----------



## felipeolveram (Feb 12, 2020)

Why did they put a $100 lens on a $6500 body for the manual cover? >.>


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 12, 2020)

Oh no, RAWs shot with the electronic shutter have 12-bit ADC. Literally unusable.


----------



## Stefan K. (Feb 12, 2020)

The most interesting part of the new manual for the DPP software: page 164: _Preparation for working with files saved in HEVC Format … To work with files in the above format shot with EOS R/Ra or EOS 5d Mark IV … _
HEVC shot with EOS R or EOS 5D IV? This sounds like an upcoming firmware update.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 12, 2020)

Looking at previous 1 series manuals they have always used a “cheaper” lens, namely the 50mm f/1.4, a £350 non L lens! 

Cheers, Graham. 



felipeolveram said:


> Why did they put a $100 lens on a $6500 body for the manual cover? >.>


----------



## Jethro (Feb 12, 2020)

Stefan K. said:


> The most interesting part of the new manual for the DPP software: page 164: _Preparation for working with files saved in HEVC Format … To work with files in the above format shot with EOS R/Ra or EOS 5d Mark IV … _
> HEVC shot with EOS R or EOS 5D IV? This sounds like an upcoming firmware update.


Interesting - I was wondering whether we would actually get anymore of those for the old EOS R bodies.


----------



## Roo (Feb 12, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> Does anyone know when it actually begins shipping to customers, i.e. when B&H and others will start filling orders? Release date is February 13 but I can't get a definite answer on what that means. Some are saying the 13th is the date B&H, Adorama and others will begin shipping orders, others are saying that's the date Canon begins sending stock to retailers.


 
For Australia I was told it's the 14th. I've also been told that the first shipment here is oversubscibed with pre-orders. I'm hoping to pick up mine tomorrow.


----------



## sanj (Feb 13, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Oh no, RAWs shot with the electronic shutter have 12-bit ADC. Literally unusable.


What does this mean, please? Could you educate?


----------



## padam (Feb 13, 2020)

sanj said:


> What does this mean, please? Could you educate?


When you reduce the bit depth you increase the readout speed of the sensor. When the electronic shutter is being used, the readout speed has to be as fast as possible to reduce rolling shutter effects.


----------



## Raghu (Feb 13, 2020)

Mine shipped yesterday...


----------



## CDD28 (Feb 13, 2020)

Raghu said:


> Mine shipped yesterday...



Mine's showing backordered from B&H.


----------



## RBS (Feb 13, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> Mine's showing backordered from B&H.


Mine also, hopefully B&H updates status soon.


----------



## nekogami (Feb 14, 2020)

padam said:


> When you reduce the bit depth you increase the readout speed of the sensor. When the electronic shutter is being used, the readout speed has to be as fast as possible to reduce rolling shutter effects.



Yeah, you have less range for edition, but to call that useless... unless you reaally push your edit it may still be ok (Happen sometimes with landscape).

For sports and wildlife ? I don't really see that as a necessary problem ?
From what even the a9 does that with their compressed raw


----------

